# Odin is a teenager



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Well...its official, I have a teenage Viszla.

We were getting out of puppyhood, and things were great! Odin was listening, behaving, he had curbed his jumping some, he was settling down easier and we were able to remove the baby gates, and it was lovely!

Then hit teenagehood... 

Odin is 6.5 months and is talking back, not listening, ignoring his basic commands, digging in the yard, mouthing again, jumping, using the furniture as an agility course, and back to stealing objects. 

My thoughts at this point.... I wish I could go back in time and tell my teenage self to stop being such a jerk to my mother!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

I have to say I just love Odin's floppy ears. Hang in there - it gets better


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

I would wait at least a year before getting Odin his first car


----------



## Ruin (Nov 9, 2011)

That's one good looking pup!

Glad to know there's a bit of a calm before the storm. I'm guessing the living room agility course is easier to handle at 20lbs than at 55lbs haha.

I'm kinda anxious to get there this summer.


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

His ears are ridiculous, but we love him! Thanks for the kind words. 

The agility livingroom isn't so fun at 50 lbs... or when you've got a drink in hand and he comes bounding over the arm of the sofa at full tilt! Our house is an old converted storefront, and its long and skinny, which means Odin has a 60 foot runway to get up speed. Fun to throw a ball around thou.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Kristen he is going to be a big boy. He's already Kian's weight and he hasn't even filled out.
Oh and good luck with the teens


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Crazy said:


> Kristen he is going to be a big boy. He's already Kian's weight and he hasn't even filled out.
> Oh and good luck with the teens


He's still growing like mad! I really have no idea how big he'll be when he's done. He's already over 23" in height as well, and still a lanky skinny pup with too big paws (and ears!)


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Welcome to the teen club. Mac has been a hand full since he was 6 months and continues to be. It is crazy you teach them the rules they listen and then all sudden it is crazy time again!!! You have 18 months of this I have read. At 2 years they settle. Although I don't want him to grow up too quich there are days where I would love for him to.


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

One second he's being great....and he lulls you into a false sense of security...and then BOOM he figured out how to open my dresser drawers, and all my nice clean folded clothes are now strewn across the bedroom. I find him in the hallway lying on a hoodie....
cheeky little bugger.

Wouldn't change him for the world, but Born36 you sure are right when sometimes you close your eyes and wish for them to magically be all grown up!


----------

